# 6 inch Inflatable SUP from JPW inc



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

What's the MSRP?


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

link says $1350


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

*MSRP*

1350.00 USD

Stay tuned for more interesting adaptations.


----------

